# Painted aquarium back.



## Gary Nelson (5 Aug 2011)

I am thinking about painting the back of my tank black.  The main reason is its a corner tank and because it has 3 panels to cover in the black backing I have never really had much success with them sealing at the top of the tank and its starting to look a little unsightly now with parts pealing off and air bubbles appearing.

Have any of you ever painted the rear, if so which paint did you use or recommend?


----------



## Tom (5 Aug 2011)

I used black Hammerite! I'd go for a pot rather than spray, as it goes on thicker. Will need a good few coats still though to get rid of all brush marks. If you don't like it or want to change it, it comes off with a razor blade.

Tom


----------



## danmil3s (5 Aug 2011)

I've used wilco black board paint on my tanks gives a good finish cost next to nothing goes on with a brush or roller 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Nelson (5 Aug 2011)

Black board paint maybe worth a go then - I did think about Hammerite but thought that might be a little permanent! I want something fairly durable, but if I decide to sell the tank it won't be a nightmare to remove it.


----------



## danmil3s (5 Aug 2011)

Hammerite is great stuff but bloody expensive and messy go with the blackboard paint you wont be disappointed.  id photo mine but it just looks black. blackboard paintis handy for other odd jobs 2 water-resistant and dries in 4 hours no primmer or undercoat.


----------



## sarahtermite (21 Dec 2011)

I'm sure you've already painted yout tank by now, but for what it's worth, I've used acrylic paint - very easy, good finish, but did need a couple of coats.


----------

